# Specialist Office Visit?



## Robert5131 (Apr 16, 2015)

Whenever a patient comes in to see the Oncologist if its a follow up, I charge 99213-99215 depending on visit. Is there a different OV code for specialist visit?


----------



## em2177 (Apr 16, 2015)

Evaluation and Management (99201-99499) ? Codes that pertain to medical office services including medical management visits and consultations in the office, outpatient and inpatient setting.

You are correct, those are the correct codes.


----------



## bink1018 (Apr 16, 2015)

*specialist visit*

Robert - all physicians use the same office visit codes.  The E/M codes do not distinguish between provider specialities.


----------

